# Rest in peace, my sweet Bubba



## Hawkertinger (Jul 24, 2009)

Our baby boy Bubba made his trip to the bridge too early. He had a bit of diarrhea this morning but otherwise seemed fine... So we made him an appointment at the vet this afternoon but passed right as we got into the vet. Macchiato is on antibiotics but they couldn't figure out what caused his diarrhea.

We only had him a few short weeks but I'll never forget how much he brightened this home with his happy little binkies. I miss you, my sweet little bubba


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. It's so shocking to lose them suddenly like that. Rabbits are so good at hiding illness, and diarrhea can take their lives so quickly that it's quite shocking.

Make sure to keep a close eye on Macchiato. Did they examine his feces for parasites? In the future, if he does show diarrhea, keep him warm and syringe water or pedialyte into his mouth until you can get him to the vet. That can help keep him hydrated.

Binky free, Bubba.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh No!! We're so sorry for your loss of Bubba. He sounded like a sweet little rabbit. Like Claire said, rabbits are masters at hiding problems. What a bummer that you didn't have him longer. Although, it seems that we never get to have them as long as we wish. Binky free little man.:missyou


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss. 



Binky Free Bubba :rainbow:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... RIP


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2009)

This is so sad . Such a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry.

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 25, 2009)

Christine I'm so sorry Bubba was taking away to soon. 

Rip Bubba. Binky free.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm sorry for what you're going through 

I completely agree with everything Clairr (tonyshuman) said about Macchiato. Hopefully he will be fine though.

Binky Free Bubba.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 25, 2009)

No matter how long they are with you, it's always too soon when they leave. Binky free Bubba.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 25, 2009)

ray:

RIP Bubba:angelandbunny:


----------



## anneq (Jul 25, 2009)

Dittos to what Patti said - it's too soon whenever they leave us.

Binky-free at the bridge, little guy:magicwand:


----------



## Hawkertinger (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, I really really appreciate it. I miss that little guy so much. Granted, Macchiato and Butterscotch are GREAT buns, and I'm so grateful to have them both...but Bubba and I had a special bond from day one. Whenever I came home, he'd binky up to the side of the cage to welcome me. He'd help me clean, loved to just sit and let me rub his belly. He is gone way too soon, but I just pray that he's happy up there. 

They couldn't find the cause of death. No parasites, no coccidia (or however you spell it, lol)...just some odd white blood cells. Macchiato seems to be doing very well, still eating, drinking, and poopin like a bunny. She won't stop thumping though...she just keeps searching for her brother, which breaks my heart to watch. I just hope she continues to do well


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. No matter how many buns you have there is always one that you have a special bond with and it hurts when they leave no matter how long they enrich our lives.

Binky free Bubba, may Macchiato find peace soon.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, R.I.P Bubba, binky free!


----------

